# ICQ Design



## Jan123Ghettowars (27. Oktober 2006)

ich kenn mich leider nicht so gut mim programieren aus und wollte deshalb hier mal fragen ob mir jemand helfen könnte ein icq skin zu machen. ich würde gerne ein komplett neues eigenes design haben ,nur leider kenn ich mich mit sowas kein meter aus


----------

